# My shrimps I think it's Snow White



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

I love shrimps the red and white


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow those are really good quality CRS! Where did you get them from?


----------



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks 
They are from Shrimpwiki and really good ones 
So far they are the most beautiful shrimps I've ever seen


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very Christmas like....


----------

